# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  سكينة بنت الحسين عليهما السلام ومصائب كربلاء عليها

## عمار ابو الحسين

السلام عليكي يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.



إن لسكينة بنت الحسين عليها السلام مواقف ومصائب كثيرة وكبيرة في كربلاء مصائب تفجع عليها القلوب ألماً وحزناً وتبكي العيون دموعاً ودماً ، لما جرى على أهل هذا البيت الطاهر من قتل وتشريد وترويع وإحراق للخيام وسبي أهل بيت النبوة من بلاد إلى بلاد ، واليوم نستعرض أيها الأخوة الكرام جزءً يسيراً جداً من مصائب السيدة سكينة .



سكينة واستشهاد علي الأكبر :

بعد أن بكى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام عند البدن المقطع لعلي الأكبر نادى شبان بني هاشم :



( تعالوا احملوا أخاكم ) .وذهب الإمام إلى خيمة نساء أهل البيت بعيون باكية فسألته سكينة : يا أبتي ، لماذا أنت حزين ؟ أين أخي علي ؟ فبكى الإمام ثم قال :" بُنية قتلواه اللئام".



فصاحت سكينة : و ااخاه وا علياه 

وصرخت وقامت كي تخرج من الخيمة فمسكها الإمام عليه السلام وقال : " يا ابنتاه اتقي الله واستعملي الصبر"



فقالت سكينة : " يا أبتاه كيف تصبر من قتل أخوها وشرد أبوها .

فقال الإمام عليه السلام " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون"




سكينة واستشهاد علي الأصغر :


كان علي الأصغر في حجر أبيه عندما أصابه سهم العدو في نحره النحيف وسال الدم على صدره . فأعاده الإمام عليه السلام إلى الخيمة واستقبلت سكينة أباها وقالت: يا ابة لعلك سقيت أخي الماء .

فنزلت الدموع من عيني أبيها وقال :" بُنية هاك أخاك مذبوحاً بسهم الأعداء " 

( معالي السبطين ، ج1،ص 260 )




وداع الإمام الحسين عليه السلام لسكينة 

حين رآى الإمام الحسين عليه الأجساد المدماة لأصحابه وشبان بني هاشم هيأ نفسه لمحاربة العدو ونادى :

" هل من راحم يرحم آل الرسول ، هل من ناصر ينصر ذرية الطاهرة البتول".

ثم ذهب إلى المخيم ونادى :

"يا سكينة يا فاطمة يا زينب يام كلثوم عليكن مني السلام فهذا آخر الاجتماع وقد قرب منكن الافتجاع "



وارتفع صوت نساء أهل البيت بالبكاء وقلن : الوداع ، الوداع ، الفراق ، الفراق .

ونادت سكينة : يا أبتاه أإستسلمت للموت فإلى من اتكل.

فقال الإمام الحسين عليه السلام :

" يا نور عيني كيف لا يستسلم للموت من لا ناصر له ولا معين "

فقالت سكينة : فردنا إلى حرم جدنا رسول الله صل الله عليه وآله وسلم .

فقال الإمام الحسين عليه السلام :" لو ترك القطا لنام " 



وعندما سمعت سكينة هذا الكلام من أبيها ، بكت ، وبكى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام أيضاً ، وضمها إلى صدره ، ومسح دموعها وقبلها وقرأ الأبيات التالية :



سيطولُ بعدي يا سكينة فاعلمي

منك البكاء إذ الحمام دهاني



لا تحرقي قلبي بدمعك حسرة

ما دام مني الروح في جثماني



فإذا قتلتُ فأنت أولى بالذي

تبكينه يا خيرة النسوان




سكينة وفرس أبيها المظلوم

حينما سمعت نساء أهل البيت صوت الفرس ، التفتت زينب سلام الله عليها إلى سكينة وقالت :

قد جاء أبوك بالماء فاخرجي إليه لتشربي .

ولما خرجت سكينة من الخيمة ، رأت فرس أبيها قد جاء لوحده ، بلا راكب ، ملطخ بالدم فصاحت: وا قتيلاه وا غريباه وا حُسيناه وا محمداه واجداه وا فاطمتاه......

يقول فاضل دربندي : وضعت سكينة يدها على الرأس وقرأت الأبيات التالية :



مات الفخارُ مات الجود والكرم

وأغبرت الأرضُ والآفاق والحرمُ



وأغلق الله أبواب السماء فلا(فما)

ترقي لهم دعوة تجلى بها الهممُ



يا اخت قومي انظري هذا الجواد أتى

ينبئك ان أبن خير الخلق مخترم



مات الحسين فيا لهفي لمصرعه

وصار يعلوا ضياء الامة الظلم



ولما سمعت سائر نساء الحرم بكاء سكينة ، خرجن من الخيمة وشاهدن فرس الإمام الحسين بلا راكب فضربن وجوههن بايهديهن وقلن : وامحمداه واعلياه واحسناه واحسيناه اليوم مات محمد مصطفى اليوم مات علي المرتضى اليوم ماتت فاطمة الزهراء .




سكينة عند جسد أبيها 


حين مرت بنات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم على مكان قتل الحسين عليه السلام وأصحابه وقعت أنظارهن على الشهداء فألقين أنفسهن من المراكب إلى الأرض وضربن على وجوههن وذهب كل واحدة إلى شهيد ، واجتمعت زينب وأم كلثوم وسكينة وفاطمة عند البدن المقطع للامام الحسين عليه السلام وأجهشن بالبكاء...... وضمت سكينة الجسد المدمي لأبيها إلى صدرها وبكت وجاء عدد من الأشخاص ورفعوها عن البدن المطهر لأبيها ( المجلسي ، بخار الأنوار،ج45،ص 59( 

وورد في كتاب مصباح الكفعمي ان سكينة قالت : عندما استشهد أبي الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ، ضممته إلى صدري ثم أغمي علي ، وفي ذلك الحال سمعته يقوم :



شيعتي ما إن شربتم ري عذب فاذكروني

أو سمعتم بغريب أو شهيد فاندبوني



فالسلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين .
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.
مآجورين
في ميزان إعمالك
تحياتي لك

----------


## الغلوب الطاهرة

_السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار_
_مشكور والله يعطيك العافية_
_تقبل تحياتي_

----------


## ملكة المساء

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين

----------


## بعدني ......

السلام عليكي يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.


شكراً اخي على هذا الطرح الجميل 

تحياتي

----------


## امبراطور الحب

مات الفخارُ مات الجود والكرم

وأغبرت الأرضُ والآفاق والحرمُ



وأغلق الله أبواب السماء فلا(فما)

ترقي لهم دعوة تجلى بها الهممُ



يا اخت قومي انظري هذا الجواد أتى

ينبئك ان أبن خير الخلق مخترم



مات الحسين فيا لهفي لمصرعه

وصار يعلوا ضياء الامة الظلم



السلام عليكم

اشكرك جزيل الشكر

لهذا الموضوع الرائع


الذي يجسد اصالة

بنات الرسالة


دمت بود

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لكم على المرور الكريم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام عليكي يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.



لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين


أحسنت أخي بارك الله فيك

وجعله في ميزان أعمالك إن شاء الله

----------


## همسه دلع

السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.
مآجورين
في ميزان إعمالك
تحياتي لك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 

السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ....

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين  
السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار  
الله يعطيك العافية  
وتسلم يمينك

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لكم على المرور الكريم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 

السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

مشكور اخوي على الطرح
في ميزان الاعمال.

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لكم على المرور الكريم 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين  

السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار  

طرح رائع اخي 
موفق لكل خير..

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لكم على مروركم الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

في خدمتكم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

**
**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*
*السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 



*يعطيك العافيه   على ما طرحت اخي  عمار 
**
**عظم الله أجوركم بهذه المصيبة العظيمة..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 


السلام عليكِ يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار

أحسنت أخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين
على الطرح .. بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لكم على مروركم الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

في خدمتكم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## وعود

*السلام عليكي يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.*
*
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لكم على مروركم الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

في خدمتكم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## LUCKY

السلام عليكي يا بنت الأطهار وحبيبة قلب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لكم على مروركم الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

في خدمتكم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------

